# Washing, waxing Xtrail



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Since I got my new XT Bonavista last week, I'm going to try and upkeep on the care of it as long as I can. A few questions for everyone.

1- I got the paint protection care on it and was told that with the paint protection I won't need to wax the XT. Now I don't believe that as I'm sure after a few months of rain and snow the wax like layer initially put on it will wear off. Now I don't want to be too hardcore about waxing, just something simple and easy (if possible). How often should I wax and whats the best way to wax. (i live in Ontario so we do get snow about 4 months out of the year)

2- With regards to washing the XT, I was thinking of using my powerwasher along with soap specifically for vehicles (not dish soap). And then shamy it dry. Any other suggestions?

I wanna keep my baby looking brand spanking new for years to come.

Thanks for any suggestions given.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

You want to make sure that waxing it will not damage the paint protection or void your warranty.

I would just keep it clean especially in winter when leaving the road salt on does the real damage. I would also put on winter tires and steel rims starting next winter and save the alloy rims for summer as salt corrodes the alloy over time.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I was thinking if I was going to get winter tires or not. I really liked that the Bonavista offered the 17" tires as it would be beneficial in the winter. But now thinking of getting a whole new set of winter tires and rims. I'm going to have to price out 4 winter tires/rims and hopefully it won't be too much.


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

From a driveability perspective the all-seasons are probably fine for two years, though they will not be as good as winter tires. If you can afford to I think it is better to start with winter tires from season one as it will save your alloys and will be safer. Now if you want fancier alloys you coud use the stock alloys for winter.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

In my previous cars (both of them sedans) I've always used all seasons. Never thought it was worth get 4 winter tires and changing them twice a year. But now with a new Xtrail i'm rethinking my position on getting winter tires.

The paint protection i got has either a 4,6 or 10 yr warranty on it (i got the rust, paint, fabric and sound barrier protection on it so not sure which warranty term is for which off hand). But if its the case that its 4 yrs then should I not apply any wax on it for 4 yrs?


----------



## viamede (Apr 10, 2007)

Read the warranty. I had paint protection years ago. Commercial car washes almost always spay on wax so it's hard to avoid and I wouldn't bother trying to avoid. You should find hand waxing isn't needed with the paint protection. The pain is that as with rust proofing you have to have it inspected and touched up every year or you void the warranty as well.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I had asked that of them about the yearly checkups. For rust proof yes they said they would check yearly and touch up anything needed free of charge. I asked about the paint protection and they said no, its a one time application and no yearly reapplication of any sort.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Waxen said:


> Since I got my new XT Bonavista last week, I'm going to try and upkeep on the care of it as long as I can. A few questions for everyone.
> 
> 1- I got the paint protection care on it and was told that with the paint protection I won't need to wax the XT. Now I don't believe that as I'm sure after a few months of rain and snow the wax like layer initially put on it will wear off. Now I don't want to be too hardcore about waxing, just something simple and easy (if possible). How often should I wax and whats the best way to wax. (i live in Ontario so we do get snow about 4 months out of the year)
> 
> ...


The paint protection I have experience with called Diamond Coat and is no better than anything else you can buy at the store. I had it on a Black Jetta I previously owned and the car looked better after I had the protectant removed and applied Meguiers Gold class clear coat wax. 

How often you wax should be determined by your climate, the color of the car and how nice you actually want the car to look. If it is a dark color like Black, Green or Blue I would use a anti swirl/scratch polish and a clear coat polish at least 3-4 times per year. For lighter colors like White Beige and Silver, one application at the beginning of summer or late spring and one before the winter should be fine. 

In between Clear coat polish applications I use Meguiers version of the Clay Bar. This removes dirt and road contaminants from the paint. It comes with a spray wax that works well on it's own when you are between applications of clear coat polish. 

As for washing, as long as the soap is safe for all finishes (Non Detergent) it is okay to use. A chamois is a great idea because excess water on the paint refracts sunlight and can damage the clearcoat over time. Just remember. The best time to wash your car is in the morning or the evening when there is no direct sunlight on it. DO NOT WASH OR WAX A CAR IN THE DIRECT SUNLIGHT!

Good luck
Eric


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Waxen said:


> 2- With regards to washing the XT, I was thinking of using my powerwasher


If you mean one of the washers sold for cleaning patios etc., they may be quick but I'm not convinced how good they are for paintwork long-term. I'd use plenty of soap and water with as little force as necessary.

This is a warning on how pressure washers can damage tyres: PIRELLI - Pressure washers can damage tyre sidewalls in only 5 seconds


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Waxen said:


> The paint protection i got has either a 4,6 or 10 yr warranty on it (i got the rust, paint, fabric and sound barrier protection on it so not sure which warranty term is for which off hand). But if its the case that its 4 yrs then should I not apply any wax on it for 4 yrs?


Years of elbow grease and buckets of expensive carnuba wax have taught me one thing:

Traditional car waxes (along with the ones used in car washes and a lot of Wash-and-Waxes) _actually do more harm_ than good to your car's finish as they inherently attract dust and dirt - especially when the temperature gets warmer.

The paint protectant Nissan uses is very likely to be either Acrylic, or Teflon-based, and formulated in a way that it forms an ionic bond with the paint - hence the long lifespan. 

I'd try to use the same type of sealant or glaze. Maybe just once a year at most. And only if your paint surface no longer "sheds" dirt and grime so easily during a normal hand wash with a mild sprinkling of PH-balanced car shampoo in lukewarm water?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Perfect Chamois*



Waxen said:


> 2- With regards to washing the XT, I was thinking of using my powerwasher along with soap specifically for vehicles (not dish soap). And then shamy it dry. Any other suggestions?


Here's the best chamois that you could ever use:


Click to enlarge.

YUP, it's a leaf blower  

Mine is an electric - but a cordless would be even better.

Nothing touches the vehicle and you would not believe how much water comes out of the cracks and crevices  

No dragging and ringing a chamois - no risk of a scratch if they're some hidden piece of dirt.

Real attention getting - the neighbours will be scratching their heads, while you'll have the "driest" vehicle in the neighbourhood.

And, when you get the hang of it, you can finish the job in jig-time.

Try it - - you'll like it :banana: 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

You need to be very careful in using a powerwasher. If you use too high pressure a spray or put the nozzle too close to the surface, you run the risk of stripping off whatever layer of protection that you paid for.

As for paint protection, I find that if I do a quality wax job twice a year (meaning wash, clay, pre-wax, then a good wax), then there is adequate protection all-year round. Note, however, that in BC, our water is probably softer than that found in Hamilton and that our climate and salt use is a little more forgiving.

Cheers,

Emil


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Well from the posts i've read it seems that 'powerwash" is a no-no. Does this mean not taking it through a car wash? I guess good old soap and a hose does the trick with minimal chance of damage. My only thing is in the winter. Since we get a few months of winter, salt on our vehicles are brutal. Can't take out the hose during the winter thats why I thought taking to a car wash or one of those self car wash would be good.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd guess the message is to be sensible, something that can clean grime off stonework has the potential to damage tyres so might do more than you want to paintwork and seams. The Pirelli article suggests keeping pressure to 110 bar or less.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

My power washer is at most 1600 psi (which is 110 bar). I'll be careful with my washes and see how it goes.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone use this Car Wax, Car Polish, Care Care & Car Wash Products! or it's another one of those BS promises? Fricking manufacturer should includ any kind of paint protection but here, everything is done with the American business mentality; as usual it's not a surprise.


----------

